# So sad, my dog died on Christmas day



## exonian

Hello all
Just after some support after the worst Christmas in history for me. I won't go into too much detail but I spent Christmas with my brother who lives 2 hours away. I took my darling dogs with me. Alfie ran off on Christmas morning - I was frantic and spent 3 hours looking for him. To cut a long and horrid story short he was knocked down and killed on a busy road near my brothers house. I am utterly devastated and can't stop crying....I don't know what to do with myself. I loved him so much, he was such a character and he was only 1. My other dog who is 9 hasn't eaten since. My other dog and I came home today and the house is so so quiet without Alfie and memories of him are everywhere.
How long does it take before you stop crying and feeling so sad as if someone has ripped you heart out? :sad:


----------



## Guest

exonian said:


> Hello all
> Just after some support after the worst Christmas in history for me. I won't go into too much detail but I spent Christmas with my brother who lives 2 hours away. I took my darling dogs with me. Alfie ran off on Christmas morning - I was frantic and spent 3 hours looking for him. To cut a long and horrid story short he was knocked down and killed on a busy road near my brothers house. I am utterly devastated and can't stop crying....I don't know what to do with myself. I loved him so much, he was such a character and he was only 1. My other dog who is 9 hasn't eaten since. My other dog and I came home today and the house is so so quiet without Alfie and memories of him are everywhere.
> How long does it take before you stop crying and feeling so sad as if someone has ripped you heart out? :sad:


I am so, so sorry to hear you had this happen to you, especially at this time of the year. (not saying there is a good time). What an awful thing to have happened. It's perfectly normal to cry even years down the line when you remember things. It is still very recent and so will be very painful for you but time has a way of easing the pain. The memories will never go, nor will the love that you feel. They will remain with you forever in your heart and mind. 
Im in tears just reading it so i can imagine how much pain you are going through. I lost my kitten WHISPER a couple of months ago in similar circumstances and although the pain has eased, it hasn't gone away. 
There will be plenty of support for you on here.

R.I.P Alfie xxx


----------



## carol

oh my what can i say but im so sorry, its the hardest thing to lose a beloved pet and at this time of year as well.
your not get over it but will become easyer as time goes on, just remember all the lovely times you had together and the other dog will be in morning as well 

big hugs to you both


----------



## NoSpecialFeaturesHere

God, I'm so, so sorry, that's beyond awful. 

There's nothing we can say to make you feel better right now, I'm afraid. It's going to take a long time to get over something as tragic as this. But, don't blame yourself. Accidents like this can happen to anybody. 

Again, so sorry for your loss.


----------



## ColeosMummy

so sorry about your loss!  x


----------



## Lumpy

What a tragic post. I am so sorry to read of your loss.

There is no set time for grieving - it's a process and we all work our way through it in our own time. The raw pain does lessen eventually but some sadness often remains forever (or that is my experience when a beloved fur child has passed to Rainbow Bridge).

It sounds like your other dog is mourning as well. As s/he won't eat, try to make sure s/he is still drinking something in order to keep hydrated.

I am thinking of you both and sending you loads of love and support.

xxx


----------



## Angel44

What an awful tragedy - no wonder you are devasted. Remember you are still probably in a state of shock. Crying is perfectly normal and a healthy way of dealing with grief. Your other dog is also grieving, but he will come through this. In time you will be able to remember the good times you shared and although you will still miss him, you will be able to smile at the memories. Don't blame yourself. Accidents sadly do happen, no matter how careful we are. Alfie was needed more somewhere else.

Perhaps in time you will be able to open your heart and home to another dog. There are so many being abandoned all over the country at this time of year and all are desperate for a loving home. You will never replace Alfie, but what better tribute to him than to give another dog a wonderful happy life. You will know when the time is right.

My thoughts are with you xx

RIP Alfie xx


----------



## scosha37

So sorry to hear about your sad sad new...

time is a healer..petal.. i remember my dog got knocked down and killed i was in a terrible state took me months to recover missed her so much...she was a my buddy.
again am sorry xx


----------



## MADCAT

I am so sorry to hear this, my thoughts are with u at this sad timexxx


----------



## KarenHSmith

Omg, I am so sorry for your loss. Truely upsetting xx


----------



## 3 red dogs

Aww I read this post 3 times now, and haven't replied, because in all truth i just don't know what to say, your pain must be beyond belief. 
All I can say is, and I believe our fellow members will agree, we are all thinking of you at this time, and we share your pain. 
I'm out of words. I'm sorry!
3reddogs.


----------



## Ladywiccana

*How awful for you!

All i can say in time it will start to get easier, honest it will! Dont stop yourself crying now you need to greive! Dont let anyone tell you to stop because it will only start again later!

Just say your prayers in your head and i know you will feel him in your heart always and forever!

Im so sorry for your loss.

In time you will be able to think more clearly and remember the good times and maybe even laugh a little at them, but right now is not the time for that!

R.I.P Little one
BLESSED BE!

*


----------



## Rraa

Sending condolencies    Very sorry that you had such a terrible Christmas. No idea how long it will be before you can think of your darling Alfie without sobbing. It varies. 

For me, grief ebbs and flows like the sea tides - sometimes it can be overwhelming and sometimes I cope. Must be similar with a lot of people. Hope that you will soon be able to remember him with a fond smile, recalling the good times. 

Your other dog, aged 9 (whose name you didn't give) is probably grieving too. I hope that you can put your arms around him/her and comfort one another. It is surprising how good it is to give encouragement and comfort to an animal and how much their love can strengthen you too.


----------



## exonian

A big thank you to all that have offered their condolences and kind words. I am missing him terribly and still cry often. He was cremated today and my mum is going to bring his ashes to me on monday. We are then going to scatter his ashes on a beautiful hill with a memorial plaque and going to scatter some poppy seeds too. At the moment it feels like I will never get over him, it has broken my heart. I'm sure time will heal but we will never forget him and carry him in our hearts.


----------



## Guest

exonian said:


> A big thank you to all that have offered their condolences and kind words. I am missing him terribly and still cry often. He was cremated today and my mum is going to bring his ashes to me on monday. We are then going to scatter his ashes on a beautiful hill with a memorial plaque and going to scatter some poppy seeds too. At the moment it feels like I will never get over him, it has broken my heart. I'm sure time will heal but we will never forget him and carry him in our hearts.


That sounds like a lovely idea (with his ashes and poppy sesds). 
His memory will never be lost...nothing/no-one can ever take that away from you. Hope you are feeling a little better although i know it will still be very painful. My thoughts are with you as im sure others are on here too.


----------



## Guest

exonian said:


> Hello all
> Just after some support after the worst Christmas in history for me. I won't go into too much detail but I spent Christmas with my brother who lives 2 hours away. I took my darling dogs with me. Alfie ran off on Christmas morning - I was frantic and spent 3 hours looking for him. To cut a long and horrid story short he was knocked down and killed on a busy road near my brothers house. I am utterly devastated and can't stop crying....I don't know what to do with myself. I loved him so much, he was such a character and he was only 1. My other dog who is 9 hasn't eaten since. My other dog and I came home today and the house is so so quiet without Alfie and memories of him are everywhere.
> How long does it take before you stop crying and feeling so sad as if someone has ripped you heart out? :sad:


I am so sorry. You must be absolutely devastated. Our dogs really are fantastic companions and it is so hard when we lose them. It is never easy but must be even worse when you have not had the opportunity to say good bye, when it happens in such tragic circumstances.

Big hugs and take it easy.


----------



## jilly40

i am so so sorry 2 hear of your loss.my thoughts are with x


----------



## KarenHSmith

exonian said:


> A big thank you to all that have offered their condolences and kind words. I am missing him terribly and still cry often. He was cremated today and my mum is going to bring his ashes to me on monday. We are then going to scatter his ashes on a beautiful hill with a memorial plaque and going to scatter some poppy seeds too. At the moment it feels like I will never get over him, it has broken my heart. I'm sure time will heal but we will never forget him and carry him in our hearts.


Aw I got my wee ben (in signature) cremated, its so lovely and I am sure you will alot better, when he is back home - With you and your family. You can keep the memories forever and that is the best thing that can happen.

Time is a cure. I'm sure you'll feel better, like i've said - When you've got his ashes back. xxxx

Bless you xxx


----------



## colliemerles

im very sorry to hear of your loss, how awful, my heart goes out to you, 
RIP litttle one, xxx


----------



## mr.stitches

i too have read this thread several times and cannot think what to say.

everyone on here will be with you in spirit to support you. 

i cannot imagine how you are feeling, i just think how i would feel and it would be unbearable.

you must think of your other dog too though share your grief together.

so very sorry for you xxx


----------



## tonette

I am so very sorry and sad for you, my thoughts are with you


----------



## lizmil

My thoughts are with you and I know exactly how you feel. I've been trawling the internet for comfort as my beloved Cocker Spaniel, Nemo died 4 days before Christmas. He was ill when we got up and we rushed him to the emergency vet (as it was Sunday he was closed). He was given injections and we were told it was a heart condition which Cockers are prone to. He was only 9. He came home, wagged his tail and licked my other Cocker (who is about 14), then looked up at us again, wagged his tail, dropped to the floor and his head just kept getting lower, till he left us to go to Rainbow Bridge.
He was cremated and we got his ashes back today, with a lovely little posy of flowers and a cremation certificate. My husband and I are both devasted and I can't stop crying, just like yourself.
Time is a healer I know, I have lost a dog previously and one of my parrots - but it doesn't get any easier.
I haven't left the other dog until last night - I had to go out for about four hours and when I came back he was howling the house down - I haven't even heard him bark or whimper since I rescued him five years ago.
Anyway I'm so glad I've found this forum and I am going to keep reading others stories.
I just wanted you to know that I sympathise with you and am thinking of you - and I'll bet our two little beauties are playing together right now on Rainbow Bridge watching us and hoping we won't be too sad for too long.
Liz x


----------



## Topsy

lizmil said:


> My thoughts are with you and I know exactly how you feel. I've been trawling the internet for comfort as my beloved Cocker Spaniel, Nemo died 4 days before Christmas. He was ill when we got up and we rushed him to the emergency vet (as it was Sunday he was closed). He was given injections and we were told it was a heart condition which Cockers are prone to. He was only 9. He came home, wagged his tail and licked my other Cocker (who is about 14), then looked up at us again, wagged his tail, dropped to the floor and his head just kept getting lower, till he left us to go to Rainbow Bridge.
> He was cremated and we got his ashes back today, with a lovely little posy of flowers and a cremation certificate. My husband and I are both devasted and I can't stop crying, just like yourself.
> Time is a healer I know, I have lost a dog previously and one of my parrots - but it doesn't get any easier.
> I haven't left the other dog until last night - I had to go out for about four hours and when I came back he was howling the house down - I haven't even heard him bark or whimper since I rescued him five years ago.
> Anyway I'm so glad I've found this forum and I am going to keep reading others stories.
> I just wanted you to know that I sympathise with you and am thinking of you - and I'll bet our two little beauties are playing together right now on Rainbow Bridge watching us and hoping we won't be too sad for too long.
> Liz x


Thoughts with you all Liz

My Patchy passed away Christmas morning and I am still devastated by it and we too have another dog. Patchy's litter brother

Adele


----------



## tylin9

I'm very sorry to hear of your loss. I wanted to share my loss with you as well. I had the most beautiful Labradinger (Lab/Springer Spaniel mix) named Callie J. She just turned a year in November. On December 16th, she was chasing a bunny rabbit and we think she ran into the wheel of the vehicle that went by. She broke her neck. I'm telling ya what, I know what you are going through right now. From what I've been experiencing, time is just going to have to heal the pain. I go to bed every night missing her, and while I'm sleeping, I kind of forget that she's gone. Every morning when I wake up, the pain comes back. Its a little bit less everyday, but gosh I sure do miss her. I almost feel like she's been on vacation, even though I really know she is gone. So just hang in there and if I can help you anyway let me know.


----------



## exonian

http://www.petloss.com/mbphotos3/alfie.jpg
here is a photo of our beautiful boy x

Thank you all your kind words.

Sorry to read about Callie J - how tragic and sad.


----------



## exonian




----------



## lizmil

Alfie is absolutely gorgeous. What a tragic loss. I will have to post a picture of my Nemo.
Again my thoughts are with you.
We got Nemo's ashes back on New Years eve. I don't know whether to scatter them or wait for my other dog Murphy to scatter them together as they were best friends.
Murphy is a rescue dog and we think he's about 14. He is really missing Nemo and howls if we go out. He is incontinent and is now finding it difficult strength wise to walk too far.
I am going to hold on to Nemo's ashes for now but still don't know what I'll do.
Precious thoughts of your Alfie and thinking of you both. x


----------



## lizmil

I hope this works - here is a photo of my two gorgeous boys. Nemo is the gold Cocker who died just before Christmas.
Liz x:laugh:


----------



## lizmil

http://www.petforums.co.uk/gallery/displayimage.php?imageid=4549

Whoops - sorry forgot the link!


----------



## natcat02

I'm so sorry to hear that  i can't imagine how you feel, my dog loved to run away and I remember the horrible panic when we lost her at times, i'm so sorry for what happenedx


----------



## Katie&Cody

He is playing in Rainbow bridge now - free from pain and suffering.
Time will ease the pain but he'll never be forgotten...he'll walk by your side from now until forever.
Rainbow bridge needed a furbaby angel and sadly it was your boy. I am so sorry you had to feel this terrible pain, try and tell yourself it wasn't your fault xxx
Take Care
Kate & Cody xxx


----------



## gillieworm

I have read this thread through blurry teared eyes. I am so sorry to all who have posted that have lost a precious companion these past few weeks, whether in tragic circumstances, too young to be taken, or purely through old age, when the time comes that one of our best friends leave us the pain feels like it is going to make your heart burst through your chest, and you can never imagine having something to smile about ever again.

I know everyone says it, but time really is a great healer. In my lifetime I have lost 2 best friends, one through old age and very much expected but devestating all the same, and another before his time by some evil person leaving rat poision down . Both of these losses were a long time ago, and I still think and talk about them all the time. I love to look at their pictures and remember what wonderful dogs they both were, and I feel privilaged that they were in my life whilst they were in this world.

I know I will meet them again when my time comes, and that is the main reason that I am not afraid of passing over, because I know I will be reunited with my best friends.

My thoughts are with all who are experiencing a sad time at the moment.

RIP little angels xxxx


----------



## xpalaboyx

Im sorry for your lost...

Its really sad to know that you lost your pet on Christmas day...


----------



## ad_1980

exonian said:


> Hello all
> Just after some support after the worst Christmas in history for me. I won't go into too much detail but I spent Christmas with my brother who lives 2 hours away. I took my darling dogs with me. Alfie ran off on Christmas morning - I was frantic and spent 3 hours looking for him. To cut a long and horrid story short he was knocked down and killed on a busy road near my brothers house. I am utterly devastated and can't stop crying....I don't know what to do with myself. I loved him so much, he was such a character and he was only 1. My other dog who is 9 hasn't eaten since. My other dog and I came home today and the house is so so quiet without Alfie and memories of him are everywhere.
> How long does it take before you stop crying and feeling so sad as if someone has ripped you heart out? :sad:


We lost Woody same time as you lost your dog kind of - 2 days after Xmas last year - youll have seen my post in the Rainbow Bridge forum. I felt exactly like you did. My heart felt like it was breaking and i couldn't stop feeling sad and cried for a whole day after he died. I couldn't even be in the house - all i could see was him.

Its been a month and i still feel sad but its gotten somewhat easier. I also have another dog and bless him he's so lonely. He seems somewhat different now woody's gone. I mean the livelyness is in a way is still there but he seems a little quieter and sometimes he's so down. Really, i think the entire family even the dog has been affected by the loss of Woo


----------



## lizmil

Hi.
I wrote in on this post at Christmas because I also lost my beloved cocker spaniel, Nemo, four days before Christmas.

I also have another cocker spaniel, Murhpy, who is about 14 - he is exactly the same as Woo - he has been badly affected. At New Year we went to a house party in the next street and I asked my neighbours to let me know if they heard any noises from him. (We rescued him five years ago from a terrible fate and he has never even barked or whined since we got him) - anyway my neighbour phoned an hour after we left to say that Murphy was howling really loudly, so we left the party and came home. He is blind in one eye and almost deaf also. When we got to the front door he was howling as loudly as a wolf does. This was heartbreaking as he had never made a sound before.

I work from home luckily so I'm not out much during the day and my hubby is in at night but any time I have had to go out, when I come home Murphy is howling.

It' so bad that we were going on holiday in 2 weeks but we've cancelled it. We normally have a girl who comes to the house to let the 2 dogs out and look after them but we've decided we don't want to put him through this.

So you are correct in that it affects the full family and other pets and although time is a healer it is upsetting during the initial period of loss.

I also have 2 parrots and the African Grey used to say both dogs names and whistle them and tell them to come here - then he used to tell Nemo he was a "bad boy and who done that" (he used to rake the bin and was always getting a telling off from us). Since Nemo died the African Grey has never said his name and has never told Murphy off (he never did this to Murphy anyway it was always Nemo), so he obviously knows Nemo is not there any more either.

I have rescued three dogs so far and I know it's such a good cause - but I have promised myself that I won't have any more because it's like losing a big part of you when they leave for Rainbow Bridge.

Good luck and I always look out for your posts to see how you're doing. 

Liz, Murphy, Sid & Paco x

:frown2:


----------



## Nina

exonian said:


> Hello all
> Just after some support after the worst Christmas in history for me. I won't go into too much detail but I spent Christmas with my brother who lives 2 hours away. I took my darling dogs with me. Alfie ran off on Christmas morning - I was frantic and spent 3 hours looking for him. To cut a long and horrid story short he was knocked down and killed on a busy road near my brothers house. I am utterly devastated and can't stop crying....I don't know what to do with myself. I loved him so much, he was such a character and he was only 1. My other dog who is 9 hasn't eaten since. My other dog and I came home today and the house is so so quiet without Alfie and memories of him are everywhere.
> How long does it take before you stop crying and feeling so sad as if someone has ripped you heart out? :sad:


My heart goes out to you since this must have been awful. I have just lost my cat who was only 2 1/2 years old and was re homed from the RSPCA only a year ago, I know have painful that still is. Hers is the face I see each morning, and each evening before I sleep - she was only a baby 

Sending you a big cyber hug, and hope that in time, the pain will pass, to be replaced by the happy times you shared together xxxx


----------



## sillymaja

So very sad and sorry for your loss - it's quite the most awful thing losing a best friend.

You have to get all the lovely memories going and have lots of pictures - just remind yourselves he's somewhere better now :aureola:

Sending big hugs to all of you who are going through it at the moment

xxxx


----------



## ad_1980

lizmil said:


> Hi.
> I wrote in on this post at Christmas because I also lost my beloved cocker spaniel, Nemo, four days before Christmas.
> 
> I also have another cocker spaniel, Murhpy, who is about 14 - he is exactly the same as Woo - he has been badly affected.


Woo, short for Woody was the dog that passed away. And believe it or not, he too was a Cocker Spaniel. He died due to a pancreatic infection and liver and kidney failure and was 14 years of age. So sad having to have him PTS.


----------



## Tabbytails

sending you lot of hugs, am so terribly sorry to hear what happened.

Just like with losing people, you have to give yourself time to go through the whole range of emotions and remember they are all normal and part of the greiving process - however you feel on a given day you are right to feel, so dont beat yourself up if you suddenly have a good day and remember he would want to see you happy again.

One day you will wake up and feel better I promise, you wont forget him, but you will find that you can smile and remember the good things without feeling so sad.

Lastly dont ever accept anyone telling you he was 'just an animal' my mother did that to me and really upset me; they are part of your family just like any other person is and you are right to feel how you do. Remember too that there are a lot of people on here who have gone through the experience of losing their pet, and we understand how it feels, so you can always talk to us.

xxx


----------



## ad_1980

Tabbytails said:


> Lastly dont ever accept anyone telling you he was 'just an animal' my mother did that to me and really upset me; they are part of your family just like any other person is and you are right to feel how you do. Remember too that there are a lot of people on here who have gone through the experience of losing their pet, and we understand how it feels, so you can always talk to us.
> 
> xxx


I know what you mean. I yelled at my dad a day after Woody died when he went 'he was just a dog'. I never got so angry in my at whole life. I went 'he wasn't just a dog he was our baby! What if it was one of us that died, and someone went to you oh it was just your kid.' I never got so angry. Seriously though that is so insensitive!


----------



## SWIFTY

How awful, I said never again, after I lost my last two dogs below Winston and Buster, and






















will never foget them, but I now have Max and Molly, who are full of life always into trouble, but such charactor's


----------



## puppy

*hugs* so sorry to hear this. Treasure every moment you did have with him. :closedeyes:


----------



## Tabbytails

ad_1980 said:


> I know what you mean. I yelled at my dad a day after Woody died when he went 'he was just a dog'. I never got so angry in my at whole life. I went 'he wasn't just a dog he was our baby! What if it was one of us that died, and someone went to you oh it was just your kid.' I never got so angry. Seriously though that is so insensitive!


I know hun, made me angry too and made me feel I wasnt justified in how I was feeling, sometimes you find that in people who have never been lucky enough to have an animal in their family. Thing is, I would never say that to somebody even if I didnt know what it felt like, so never understand the people who say things like that, but have heard it a few times now and always makes my blood boil! Is good to know there is a lovely community here that understand and supports those going through it xxx


----------



## Tabbytails

SWIFTY said:


> How awful, I said never again, after I lost my last two dogs below Winston and Buster, and
> View attachment 15712
> 
> 
> View attachment 15714
> 
> 
> View attachment 15715
> will never foget them, but I now have Max and Molly, who are full of life always into trouble, but such charactor's
> 
> View attachment 15716


they are all gorgeous dogs! am sorry to hear of your loss too, and happy to hear you have two new guys to love too xxx


----------



## goldendance

so sorry to hear of your faithful sad loss
i lost my tabby cat 2 1/2 years ago and i still shed a tear, you have got to remember the good times you had with your dog, it will get easier xxxx


----------



## pettpaintings

Such a terribly sad thread :crying:ts so heartbreaking to lose a pet under any cicumstances~ be kind to yourselves and hold the good memories safe in your hearts forever xx
While your beloved pets run free at rainbow bridge your heart will develop a vacancy and will happily accomodate another lovely companion to share lifes ups and downs xx


----------

